# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] subwoofer roister ht-4000 περιεργο προβλημα

## adok13

εχω ενα subwoofer,το roister ht-4000 ενεργο.κλεινω το sub απο τον  διακοπτη,οταν τον ανοιγω το λαμπακι ειναι  κοκκινο,μετα απο 2-3  δευτερολεπτα πεφτει η ενταση του φωτισμου του  πολυ,,σιγα σιγα γινεται  πρασινο,μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο γινεται πρασινο και  κανει ενα δυνατο  βουιτο,του βγαζω το rca το ξαναβαζω και ολα οκ.                 αν τον εχω ανοιχτο  συνεχεια δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα.μηπως ειναι κανενας πυκνωτης απτον  ενισχυτη του sub;

----------


## trraras

είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα το άνοιξα και βρήκα 2 μεγάλους πυκνωτές 10000μf/50V φουσκωμένους καθώς και 3 μικρούς 100μf , θέλουν αλλαγή αλλιώς μπορεί να σκάσουν ελπίζω να μην έπαθες χειρότερα

----------


## voidioan

καλημέρα , Χρησιμοποιω αυτό το παλιό θεμα γιατί εχω αυτο το ίδιο προβλημα που τελικά το λαμπακι μου έγινε παντα κόκκινο εγώ έπαθα τα χειρότερα . Η roister δεν ξερω κατα πόσο υπάρχει . Έχουμε καμια ιδέα?

----------


## xsterg

ειπαμε. πυκνωτες. τους κοιταξες/ αλλαξες?

----------


## f_chronis

Ίδιο πρόβλημα. Θα ελέγξω και γω τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτές. Απαράδεκτοι οι πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας. Eίναι 50 V και η τάση λειτουργίας 49.9V! Κακή σχεδίαση. Πάντα η ονομαστική τάση πρέπει να είναι 10-20 % μεγαλύτερη. Γι αυτό φούσκωσαν. Όταν τους αλλάξετε να βάλετε τουλάχιστον 63V.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Ίδιο πρόβλημα. Θα ελέγξω και γω τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτές. Απαράδεκτοι οι πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας. Eίναι 50 V και η τάση λειτουργίας 49.9V! Κακή σχεδίαση. Πάντα η ονομαστική τάση πρέπει να είναι 10-20 % μεγαλύτερη. Γι αυτό φούσκωσαν. Όταν τους αλλάξετε να βάλετε τουλάχιστον 63V.


Μήπως ήταν υπολογισμένοι για 220vac? (πάλι είναι καπως οριακα βέβαια) 

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## john-1982

Καλησπέρα!!!
Αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα  κόκκινο λαμπάκι σταθερά αναμένω. 
Κοιτάζοντας την πλακέτα δεν βλέπω κάτι καμένο ούτε κάποιος πυκνωτης είναι φουσκομενος.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος παρακαλώ ας βοηθήσει!
Ευχαριστώ

----------

